# Little/No Warning



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

The way you shared Tex's story I feel like I myself saw it happen. How hard to go through what you just did, and to endure the loss of such a good, long-time companion. You showed your devotion to Tex until he drew his last breath. I think it was very brave and kind of you to put him to rest. I am sorry for your loss and wish you comfort. And, when the time is right, the company of another healthy, active, long-lived poodle.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

My condolences.... they just don't live long enough do they? It sounds like he had a good life with you though, and the time you did have with him will leave you with many good memories to cherish. Hopefully your heart will have enough room to allow another Spoo to again be your best friend!
R.I.P. Tex.....


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

Chagall's mom said:


> The way you shared Tex's story I feel like I myself saw it happen. How hard to go through what you just did, and to endure the loss of such a good, long-time companion. You showed your devotion to Tex until he drew his last breath. I think it was very brave and kind of you to put him to rest. I am sorry for your loss and wish you comfort. And, when the time is right, the company of another healthy, active, long-lived poodle.


I am dumbfounded on how active he was and didn't show any detrimental signs....until the end. I feel cheated. Anyways, thanks I am currently looking for my next little buddy.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. I think Tex' body just got tired.


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Kind of sounds like vestibular disease. Did they check for that? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## benjiboy (Oct 1, 2013)

I know how you feel, I lost my beautiful pointer in 2005 to cancer. She was only 9. She showed no signs whatsoever and had just gotten a healthy report on her yearly blood work a few months before. Then one day she was out walking with me and when she defecated it was pure blood. She stopped eating that day and was diagnosed with small intestine, colon and lymph node cancer. I always thought cancer would be something I would notice.. a lump here or a bump. But no. It was all internal and beyond the point of repair. I loved that dog like I've never loved a dog before. She was my best friend and my soul mate. She was creamated with half of a gold heart pendant and I had the other half. I carry it with me to this day. She's been gone nearly 10 years. I'm so sorry for your loss. There is never enough time for them on this earth. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, but I hope that you can take comfort in the fact that he had very little suffering before the end.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry, I know too well the heartbreak you are feeling. But perhaps there is some comfort in knowing he was so happy and active right to the end. It gave you no time to prepare, but meant that he did not suffer the long, disabling, decline that so often comes with age. I am glad that you will be sharing all the love and dog-lore that he taught you with another little one - we never replace a beloved dog, but our hearts expand to love each one.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss, but it is a testament to what a great dog Tex was that he lived to such a good age.

Animals never cease to amaze me - we had a cat who suddenly started having breathing problems and after a couple of days we got x-rays done only to find she was absolutely riddled with cancer, including a huge tumour in her chest that had collapsed one lung (hence the breathing problems). Prior to that she had been behaving perfectly "normally" out and about, fussing, eating, etc. Boggling...


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

It sounds like your boy had a wonderful long and happy life. I don't think there is ever a good way to loose our beloved pets. Our first standard died of cancer at 7,he died at home suddenly in his sleep in the end,our toy had to be put to sleep at 15 as he was in a lot of pain and the vet thought he had had a stroke,and our standard Harley who we lost in March this year just died totally unexpectedly,he wasn't quite 10 and I came down to find him dead on the floor. We just have to try and remember all the lovely times we had with them and how lucky we have been to have them in our lives. Try not to focus too much on what happened at the end as this will be so upsetting for you. Remember your boy and the love you shared,I hope you are able to bring another lucky dog into your life.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Tex sounded like a great companion and friend. 

It's so nice that you had that moment in bed right before his final seizure. Perhaps he was saying goodbye - dogs often surprise us when they sense the end of their journey.

I'm glad you had 15 wonderful years with your boy. I'm just sorry it wasn't an eternity. If only our dogs lived as long as us. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so sorry about the loss of Tex. I know how heartbreaking it is to make the decision to let him go.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. There is just never enough time with our beloved pets, is there? I think that it was a sign of the love that you had for your boy and the security that he felt with you that when his body was failing him for the final time, he climbed back up onto the bed to rest his head on your chest, close to your heart, the place where he felt most secure. He wanted to be as close to your love as possible because he knew that you would take immediate action and ensure that every possibility was explored; that you would make the most difficult decision that every pet owner has to make, to let go of a beloved family member when it is the most kind thing to do for them. Tex was a very lucky poodle to have owned you and I just know that there will be a new companion who will be equally as blessed to have you as their faithful companion!


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss. Tex sounded like a great companion and friend.
> 
> It's so nice that you had that moment in bed right before his final seizure. Perhaps he was saying goodbye - dogs often surprise us when they sense the end of their journey.
> 
> ...


Honestly I thought the same....When ever he didn't feel well he would rest his chin on my lap, in my hands, etc - need to go out or throw up shortly after.


----------



## RobertWhitney (Nov 30, 2013)

fuzzymom said:


> Kind of sounds like vestibular disease. Did they check for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


His ear infection was minor and was clearing up nicely. It was thought that the ear infection was draining via sinuses and causing a cough/gagging. Him losing his balance was also thought due to the ear infection. Keep in mind he would remain active..!

The symptoms he had was similar to: Epilepsy, Heart Worm, Asthma, Toxic Poisoning, Parvo, Cancer, Brain Tumors, Stroke, Heart Failure, etc. His prior testing and physical showed no indication/s. He had only one minor seizure prior to the final seizures and was days a part. The extent of his final seizures was an indication, it progressed too far and with no signs!!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

This sounds a lot like what we went through with our mini poodle, Rusty, who passed away when he was 17.5. He had a very similar sounding seizure one night... I understand how terrifying it is and how helpless you feel, even as you're rushing to the vet. 

Tex was so lucky to have such a long, happy, active life with you, and to have you with him at the end. As sad as it is losing a friend like that, I believe that we should all be so lucky as to pass away being warm, held, and surrounded by family who love us.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh no...I'm so terribly sorry for what you just went through. It is so painful, I know. All the words I can think of to say just won't take away your sadness. I am so very sorry. It is true that you were lucky to have him as long as you did and that he was healthy up to the end. He sounds like one lucky dog to have been in your care. I think you did the right thing by ending his suffering which sounds like it was brief. That's the best way. Revel in your good memories and look at photos. That's what helped me the most when I lost my Doberman at only 4 years of age to cancer. I felt so ripped off but tried to keep my mind on happier times. Eventually, the pain will ease up. But I know right now how hard it is. (((hugs)))

I think it's great that you're looking for a new pal. It never replaces the one we lost but it sure gives us a break, a new bond to create and puppy to share our lives with.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I hope I am so lucky when my girl's day come.


----------

